# Unknown Ecclesiastical Building, Exeter, Devon - May '09



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

I made a spur of the moment decision to hop on a bus to Exeter yesterday. So, taking my camera with me, I wandered around some of the little lanes and back streets for three hours, making lots of interesting discoveries...and taking loads of pics. 

I was just cutting through a tiny lane when I came around the corner and found this behind Heras fencing. 












I didn't take any pics at first but waited to see what I'd got here. It began to look a bit more promising...






Turned another corner. Even better! 






Then I saw the door!  Shame about the sign though.






Now this is at the back of St Michael's and All Angels Church on Dinham Hill. There is a close there full of former ecclesiastical buildings and I think this would have been the catholic equivalent of the vicarage.
I can't find anything out about this or the other buildings, apart from the church, so I apologise for the scant info, but will add it when I do. 






And finally, a proper view of the complete building.






Cheers.


----------



## ashless (May 25, 2009)

Robowatch? Are they for real!? 

Looks like a nice wee place you found there young lady!


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

ashless said:


> Robowatch? Are they for real!?
> 
> Looks like a nice wee place you found there young lady!



 Yeh, it made me laugh too. Amongst all these ancient and gorgeous church buildings...then you see a name like that! 
Cheers m'dear.


----------



## RichardB (May 25, 2009)

Group Two- half as good as Group 4


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Group Two- half as good as Group 4



Nowhere near as good as Group 8, though!


----------

